# new doeling, couldn't resist



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

So yesterday I picked up a new doeling :greengrin: I had to promise my FH that this would be my last new animal for a year... (Well until next kidding season anyway :wink: ) I had to pull some money out of my savings but you know how it goes... instead of splurging on shoes/coffee/clothes/vacations... I save that all up and splurge on the occasional goat! 

Her mom is Castle Rock Farm Irish Creme, AKA Bailey, so I named her Guinness, AKA Nessie. She's by Castle Rock Farm Harvest Moon who is out of Blue Moon, one of my fave does (and sadly now deceased). I'd put a reservation on another of his kids at a different farm but the breeder ran short of doe kids so when I saw this one up on the CRF website I couldn't resist! Blue Moon made top 10 milkers in AGS despite being 3 inches shorter than any of the other top 10 does. But pedigrees don't tell you everything... honestly I just really liked the look of this kid. Not that I know much, but she made me fall in love with her, you know?

The pic is courtesy of Castle Rock Farm's website, I haven't gotten a chance to take my own photo yet... And here is the info off the website, do you agree with what she has to say? Unfortunately there's no photo of the dam up yet but she has a nice udder with really solid attachments and a great MSL. It wasn't full when I saw it so that was mostly what I could tell.
------------
Sire: CRF Castle Rock Harvest Moon *S
(Rosasharn TL Sitka Spruce *SS x MCH-CH Castle Rock Once Ina Blue Moon 2*D)
Dam: CRF Castle Rock Irish Cream
(Fairlea Barnaby Rudge *S x Buttin'Heads Mochambo Irish 5*D)

It's really tempting to name this kid Solid Gold, because that's what she is- not a speck of white on this kid and I don't think we've ever seen that in our herd before. When we went to take pictures of this doe, Andy asked if this was one we were keeping because, well, look at that profile. She's got smooth blending, stands uphill, is sharp, angular, has width between the hocks and good brisquet extension, and look at the length of neck she has. This may be one of those we-were-overwhelmed-with-the-other-40-some-odd-bottle-babies-and-let-this-one-get-away kids. I will eventually get her dam on the web site- Bailey freshened with a very high, well attached, capacious udder, though I'd like to see an improved udder floor, and ideally her teats could be bigger.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is very beautiful! Congrats! I am such a sucker for golden goaties.  They're probably my favorite. I really like her overall conformation too -- very nice addition Lynda!

She is my buck's half sister!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... she is very pretty...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

heehee, relatives! how is your buck doing? is he showing signs of getting ready to get to work? :wink: some of them really are so very "eager" so very young...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, he is trying. Growing like a weed he is! When we got him he was still quite small but he has probably tripled or quadrupled in size. He has been getting Claribelle's rich and creamy milk from last year. This morning I woke up to strange buck noises (my room is right close to their barn) and it was probably him trying to show off. Very odd sounds he makes.


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh wow she absolutely gorgeous  lucky you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice -- congrats


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! What a pretty lil' girl!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Solid Gold would suit her well. She's gorgeous! Congrats!

Deb Mc


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh WOW! She is just beautiful. Very feminine and elegant. I think Solid Gold fits her very well. She looks like such a sweetheart! :clap: Good find!

Sammy Wester
Lakota Creek Ranch
http://lakotacreekranch.webs.com


----------

